#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل در نصب ویندوز

## A.Bazrpach

با سلام 
یه سیستم قدیمی با رم ddr1 برام آوردند روش ویندوز نصب کنم .ویندوز 7 راحت روش نصب شد اما طرف گفت xp میخواد.نصب xp تا 34 دقیقه میره و تو همونجا گیر میکنه. با 5 تا سی دی هم امتحان کردم .اما مشکل پابرجاست.به نظر شما مشکل از چیه؟آیا سخت افزاریه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## aminh3

سلام
بهتره ویندوز رو روی فلش بوتیبل کنید و اقدام بنصب کنید

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*fifafc*

----------


## A.Bazrpach

> سلام
> بهتره ویندوز رو روی فلش بوتیبل کنید و اقدام بنصب کنید


چون مادربرد قدیمیه قابلیت بوت از فلش رو نداره.با برنامه yumi  این کار رو کردم نشد.به علاوه سیستم تو خوندن اطاعات از سی دی مشکلی نداره.بعد از شروع نصب تو 34 دقیقه گیر میکنه.ممکنه این مشکل از پل جنوبی مادربرد باشه؟

----------

*fifafc*

----------


## poiall

سلام 
ایا با تعویض هارد باز همین مشکل وجود دارد؟

----------

*A.Bazrpach*

----------


## A.Bazrpach

> سلام 
> ایا با تعویض هارد باز همین مشکل وجود دارد؟


امتحان نکردم.امتحان میکنم نتیجه رو میگم.

----------

*fifafc*

----------


## royaali

دوست عزیز ! من با این مشکل برد کرده ام مشکل از رم بود با یک رم دیگه امتحان کن مشکل از هارد نیست

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*poiall*

----------


## A.Bazrpach

> دوست عزیز ! من با این مشکل برد کرده ام مشکل از رم بود با یک رم دیگه امتحان کن مشکل از هارد نیست


آقا خدا خیرت بده .مشکل حل شد.اعصابم رو خورد کرده بود.

----------

